# Edge report



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Satisfied my fishing jones today, headed out to the Edge to beautiful 1 footers. Only saw 2 other boats, must have been a reason right?

Had to pick through short mingos to get a dozen keepers. 2 nice porgies and then caught a couple of bobos on the troll. Slow bite for sure. We did see a big shark tearing something up on the surface.. pretty cool.

Hit the Tennaco, the bottom machine lit up but no takers.

On the way in hit a spot I had marked last year, and it was LOADED with AJs. All about 24 inches -- cookie cutters. Put a big live bait down and caught another 24 incher. The bait was about 12 inches so this guy was hungry.

It was cool seeing 6 or 8 AJs follow a hooked one up. I did hook one big something up but didn't take long to break me off.

Ran in at 30 knots ... great day on the water and put 6 lbs of fillets in the freezer.

Not a good pic, but here's the cooler.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to catch em up!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey, an actual offshore fishing report ! Thanks for posting. I'm so ready to get out to the edge myself.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good report...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good report. Nice to get back into em.


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Real Slow bite. You may have seen us (light blue Regulator), but we didn't bottom fish the edge until later in the afternoon. Commercial boats were working that area all day long.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Great job man!!!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Way to go Capt!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice report.....no pix?
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*added a pic*



WhyMe said:


> Nice report.....no pix?
> Why me
> Mako My Dayo


Not a good pic but it's there.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

Seas were perfect, we had a pretty steady bite. All triggers and ARS. Put a sabiki down and pulled up 5 triggers at once. Only two were short. Damm Feds and their fricking piss poor job of managing stocks. All it seems they do is concentrate on how much they can cut us back. I wish they would put equal effort into stock replenishment. Works for hunters. We saw a bunch of turtles- no hitch hikers and a moa mom sun fish. Good day.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ozeanjager, how deep were ya'll fishing?


----------

